# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  Cần mua máy dập 10-15 tấn hàng nhật bãi.

## Thanhcuongquynhon

Em cần 2 máy dập 10-15 tấn hàng nhật bãi chạy bạc tròn chạy ngon.
Bác nào có hàng báo em với nhé.

----------

lucasyeah12345

----------


## lucasyeah12345

có hàng đài loan chơi không bác ơi

----------

